

Thinkfuse team joins salesforce.com - aaronpk
http://blog.thinkfuse.com/blog/2012/6/25/thinkfuse-team-joins-salesforcecom.html

======
scottkrager
Well crap.

I really liked this product and had enjoyed the free beta...it was great for
sending out updates to advisors/potential investors. I would have paid to keep
it going.

Congrats to the team, but bummed the service is going away.

~~~
caseorganic
Agreed. It was an extremely useful service. Helped to keep everything nicely
organized and the reminders were helpful too!

I wish they would keep the service going and just migrate it over to
Salesforce. I would have paid more for it as a Salesforce addon in addition to
my existing Salesforce account.

~~~
snprbob86
Thanks for the kind words guys.

We're a little bummed about having to shutdown the service too. We worked
extremely hard and are very proud of the service. We've received lots of very
positive feedback. It's sad to see it go, but we're trying to do our best by
our users. Let me know if you need any help with a data export.

------
avree
Wow. I'm happy for the team, but disappointed that they're shutting down the
product. We used Thinkfuse for internal team status reports, and it really
helped facilitate communication at our company.

Anyone know of an alternative?

~~~
louhong
I think <https://www.leanlaunchlab.com/> has some similar functionality in
terms of facilitating communication among teams.

------
consultutah
If anyone would be willing to give me a sample of the export data, I'd be
willing to look into making a weekend project out of building an MVP and
importing the data. It wouldnt be as pretty nor, I'm sure, as functional, but
there it is.

